# huge marine order 450 fish 200 ricordea yuma



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello
arriving tonight (wednesday)

450 fish
200 ricordea and other mushrooms
i am going to have some super sales, i will post them after the order arrives

GREEN MANDARIN M PTEROSHYNCHIROPUS SPENDIDUS 
GREEN CHROMIS -L CHROMIS VIRIDIS 
GREEN CHROMIS -ml CHROMIS VIRIDIS 
CLOWN TRIGGER - M BALISTOIDES CONSPICILLUM 
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M) OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS 
BLACK PEACOCK LION - ML PTEROIS VOLITANS 
BROWN PEACOCK -ML PTEROIS VOLITANS 
RED DWARF LION DENDROCHIRUS BRACHYPTERUS 
ANTENATA LION PTEROIS ANTENATA 
SPOT FIN/FUMANCHO LION -S/M DENDROCHIRUS BIOCELLATUS 
HI FIN SNAPPER (s) SYMPHORICHTHYS SPILIRUS 
PANTHER GROUPER -M CHROMILEPTIS ALTIVELIS 
CHERRY GROUPER VARIOLA LOUTI 
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN -M/ML AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS 
BETA MARINE GROUPER - M CALOPLESIOPS ALTIVELIS 
POWDER BROWN TANG (m) ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS 
POWDER BROWN TANG (S) ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS 
YELLOW LONG NOSE BUTT. -M FORCIPIGER FLAVISSIMUS 
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN (S) AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS 
FORK TAIL BLENNY MEIACANTHUS SMITHII 
SADDLE BACK BUTTERFLY (S) CHAETODON EPHIPPIUM 
copperband butterfly CHELMON ROSTRATUS 
copperband butterfly CHELMON ROSTRATUS 
BANDED PIPE MEICANTHUS GRAMISTES 
PERCULA CLOWN -m AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS 
PERCULA CLOWN -S AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS 
COW FISH (S) LACTORIA CORNUTA 
CAMEL COW FISH - S LACTOPHURUS QUADRICORNIS 
BLUE GADEON GOBY PTERELETRIS HETEROPTERUS 
GOLDEN HEAD GOBY -M/S VALECIENNEA STRIGATA 
BULLET GOBY Amblygobius Phalaena 
EMPERATOR ANGEL JUV. m POMACANTHUS IMPERATOR 
STRAWBERRY GROUPER PSEUDOCHROMIS PORPHIREUS 
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -M CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS 
EMPERATOR ANGEL ADULT- S POMACANTHUS IMPERATOR 
SAILFIN TANG - M ZEBRASSOMA VELIFERUM 
SAILFIN TANG - S ZEBRASSOMA VELIFERUM 
CARPENTER WRASSE Paracheilinus carpentiri 
blue mushroom Entacmaea quadricolor 
oramge mushroo, Entacmaea quadricolor 
red mushroom Entacmaea quadricolor 
green ricordea Entacmaea quadricolor 
orange ricordea Entacmaea quadricolor 
LIPSTICK TANG - L NASO LITURATUS 
PORCUPINE PUFFER - SOFT SPINE - M DIODON HOLOCANTHUS 
BLUE TANG -L PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS 
BLUE TANG -ML PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS 
VLAMINGI TANG - S Acanthurus vlamingi 
BLUE TANG -L PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS 
BLUE TANG -ML PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS 
VLAMINGI TANG - s Acanthurus vlamingi 
VLAMINGI TANG - M/ml Acanthurus vlamingi 
BLUE TANG -M - 8 X 16 PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS 
BLUE AND GOLD FUSELLIER- M/S Caesio Caerulaurea 
BLUE AND GOLD FUSELLIER- M/S Caesio Caerulaurea 
PACIFIC BLUE PYGMY ANGEL - T CENTROPYGE ACANTHOPUS 
SPOTTED CARDINAL -M/S SPHAERAMIA NEMATOPTERA 
FIRE FISH GOBY - M NEMETELEOTRIS MAGNIFICA 
NASSARIUS SNAIL Nassarius sp 
FEATHER DUSTER - CENIATHUS SPECIES 
FEATHER DUSTER (COLORED) SABELASTATE INDICA 
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (m/ml) LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS 
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (S) LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS 
YELLOW DOTTED GOBY -M/S CRYTOCENTRUS CINCTUS 
RED LINE WRASSE Halichoeres biocellatus 
LEOPARD WRASSE MACROPHARYNGODON MELEAGRIS 
SCARLETFIN WRASSE Cirrhilabrus rubriventralis 
SPOTTED GROUPER SERRANIDAE SPECIES 
yellow tail tamarine wrasse ANAMPSES MELEAGRIDES 
RED LONG JAW WRASSE CHELINUS OXYCEPHALUS 
RED/BLUE PARROT - ML CIRRHILABRUS CYANOPLEURA 
FAIRY PARROT Cirrhilabrus sp 
STRIPE PARROT CIRRHILABRUS LUBROCKI 
PURPLE WRASSE PSEUDODAX MOLUCANUS 
SIX LINE WRASSE PSEUDOCHILINUS HEXATAENIA 
CHRISTMAS WRASSE Halichoeres ornatissimus 
DISSAPEARING WRASSE Pseudocheilinus evanidus 
RAINBOW WRASSE Thalassoma amblycephalum 
FLAME GOBY - M NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA 
DAMPERIA GROUPER LABRACANICUS CYCLOPHTHALMUS 
TWO SPOT HOG - M/S Bodianus bimaculatos 
YELLOW WRASSE - M/S HALICHORES CHRYSUS 
RED PARROT CIRRHILAQBRUS


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

Just finished the shipment guys! better go check it out while he has all these beauties in stock!!! lots of different wrasses! Tons of firefish!!! some insanely small Cardinals which look amazing in a school!!!! 

All the rics are nice and plump too!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

jack or Ryan: Do you have any bubbletip anemones and blue knuckle hermits in stock?


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

Kooka said:


> jack or Ryan: Do you have any bubbletip anemones and blue knuckle hermits in stock?


I dont work for ryan, I was just helping out....

your best bet is to give Ryan a call later on today and ask, The coral lights had been shut off already and i didnt look. I dont believe he brings in hermit crabs right now.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah, thought you might know


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

*=d =d =d*

thought id share my latest score from R2O! 








thought this one was a beauty!!! couldn't pass it up!!!


----------

